# Antifreeze leak from rear of vehicle--Pathfinder 2005



## mannyt01 (Feb 11, 2013)

My wife noticed that our truck was leaking quite a bit of antifreeze-like liquid from the rear of the vehicle. I notice the puddle near the exhaust pipe. Just days before, I also notice that my AC was not blowing out hot air, neither in front or in the rear of the vehicle. Could these problems be related? Where could the leak be coming from. I live in Germany so I would have to try to find a Nissan service station or try to fix the problem myself. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## whity1 (Feb 1, 2013)

head gasket


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

mannyt01 said:


> My wife noticed that our truck was leaking quite a bit of antifreeze-like liquid from the rear of the vehicle. I notice the puddle near the exhaust pipe. Just days before, I also notice that my AC was not blowing out hot air, neither in front or in the rear of the vehicle. Could these problems be related? Where could the leak be coming from. I live in Germany so I would have to try to find a Nissan service station or try to fix the problem myself. Any help is greatly appreciated.


coolant lines (aluminum) to rear heater may be leaking, especially where they pass through clamped holders
you have to climb beneath the truck and look above where the drips on the ground are
there should be some resiudue/staining accumulated where the leaking fluid is coming from
if you can determine where the leak is from, take a picture & post it if you can


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

whity1 said:


> head gasket


not likely, but out of curiosity, what makes you think so?


----------



## whity1 (Feb 1, 2013)

coming out of exhaust


----------



## mannyt01 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I managed to squeeze under the truck and kukla is correct. It appears that on of the clamps is cracked and the fluid is leaking there. It is dripping at a rapid rate.I'll try to post a pic. It is dripping at a rapid rate.


----------



## mannyt01 (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## mannyt01 (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8471909628/


----------



## mannyt01 (Feb 11, 2013)

just copy and paste the above link into your browser. That's a pic of the problem.


----------



## mannyt01 (Feb 11, 2013)

Someone else had the same exact problem. Here's the link:

The Nissan Path :: View topic - Found my coolant leak


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

mannyt01 said:


> Someone else had the same exact problem. Here's the link:
> 
> The Nissan Path :: View topic - Found my coolant leak


sorry you have that problem
i was going to send you that link if you did, but i'm glad you found it
at least now you know what's wrong, and what can be done about it
welcome to the forum(s)!
where was your Pathfinder manufactured?


----------



## mannyt01 (Feb 11, 2013)

I bought the truck new in Texas back in 2005. I'm military and brought my truck with me to Germany so finding the right and affordable Nissan parts and service out here will be a challenge. Thanks again for your help.


----------

